# Bezel insert sizes - a reference tool



## User_Refined

After a little bit of work looking at bezel insert replacement for a range of watches - it became apparent that an easy reference table might assist many people to identify and acquire the right product first time.

Below is a table ordered by bezel insert size - from largest external diameter (External Dia) to smallest. 
The table is currently restricted to _"inserts"_ that are known to be commercially available rather than _"whole bezel"_ replacement parts.

If it would be useful I can also shuffle the table to group the inserts by make - let me know.

In assembling this resource I would like to thank:
** Abx* from _Watchsite_ TheWatchSite.com
** Watchgeek* at Rolex Bezel Insert Sizes
** Watchpart* at Bezel Inserts
** Dagaz* at Bezel Inserts

*Disclaimer:* 
Bezels have more than the two dimensions captured here - thickness and angle will also be considerations. 
In many cases, the angle of an insert may also account for minor differences in reported measurements.


*Make*
*Model*
*Model Number*
*External Dia (mm)*
*Internal Dia (mm)*
Tag Heuer
Carrera
CV2A10
42.75
Tag Heuer
Carrera
Tachymeter
40.70
35.20
Omega
Speedmaster
39.70
34.20
Seiko
Diver (Large)
SBBN019, SBDA
39.20
31.40
Seiko
Tuna
SBBN007, SBBN017
38.50
31.50
Alpha
Speedmaster

38.50
34.00
Omega
Seamaster (Full)

38.08
Seiko
Diver (Large)
6105-8110, 6306-7000, 6309-7040, 6309-7290, 7002, 7549, 7S26-0020
38.00
31.50
Seiko
SKX031/033
7S27-0040
37.80
30.50
Rolex
GMT (Old)
315-1670, 315-1675, 315-16750, 315-16750-1, 315-16750-6, 315-16753, 315-16753-1, 315-16758
37.75
30.20
Rolex
Submariner (New)
315-16800, 315-16808-1, 315-16808-2, 315-16618
37.65
30.70
Rolex
GMT (New)
315-16700, 315-16700-1, 315-16710, 315-16713, 315-16760, 315-16760-7
37.65
30.70
Invicta
8926C
37.65
30.70
Alpha
Submariner
37.50
31.00
Alpha
GMT
37.50
31.00
Alpha
Yachtmaster
37.50
31.00
Alpha
Planet Ocean
37.50
31.00
Invicta
2844
37.50
30.00
Seiko
Diver (Large)
6105-8000
37.10
31.50
Seiko
62 Mas
6217-8000
37.00
31.75
Rolex
Sea Dweller
315-16660
36.65
29.70
Rolex
Submariner (Old)
315-5512, 315-553, 315-1665, 315-1680, 315-9401
36.55
30.30
Rolex
Submariner (No Date)
14060
36.55
29.70
Seiko
Diver (Mid)
7005-8052
36.50
30.00
Seiko
Arnie
H558
36.44
30.55
Seiko
Diver (Mid)
7C46-6009
36.36
30.45
Seiko
Diver (Mid)
4205-015, 7C43-6010
33.50
27.50
Omega
Seamaster (Mid)
33.15
Seiko
Diver (Mid)
4205-014
29.40
22.70


*Request:* 
This table is just a first attempt in bringing coherent information together. I know there is a huge amount of expertise out there so if there is additional information you can provide to make this a more complete resource I will gratefully incorporate it - or feel free to contribute on this thread.


----------



## pithy

Welcome to the watchmaking forum.



User_Refined said:


> . . . . . or feel free to contribute on this thread.


Thanks.


----------



## User_Refined

Thanks very much Pithy,

Short, sharp and to the point. True to your name.

As mentioned, here is the table by "Make" as an alternative way to search.


*Make*
*Model*
*Model Number*
*External Dia (mm)*
*Internal Dia (mm)*
*Seiko*
Diver (Large)
6105-8110, 6306-7000, 6309-7040, 6309-7290, 7002, 7549, 7S26-0020
38.00
31.50
 
Diver (Large)
SBBN019, SBDA
39.20
31.40

Diver (Large)
6105-8000
37.10
31.50

Tuna
SBBN007, SBBN017
38.50
31.50

Arnie
H558
36.44
30.55
SKX031/033
7S27-0040
37.80
30.50

Diver (Mid)
4205-014
29.40
22.70

Diver (Mid)
4205-015, 7C43-6010
33.50
27.50

Diver (Mid)
7005-8052
36.50
30.00

Diver (Mid)
7C46-6009
36.36
30.45

62 Mas
6217-8000
37.00
31.75
*Rolex*
Submariner (Old)
315-5512, 315-553, 315-1665, 315-1680, 315-9401
36.55
30.30

Submariner (New)
315-16800, 315-16808-1, 315-16808-2, 315-16618
37.65
30.70

Submariner (No Date)
14060
36.55
29.70

GMT (Old)
315-1670, 315-1675, 315-16750, 315-16750-1, 315-16750-6, 315-16753, 315-16753-1, 315-16758
37.75
30.20

[GMT (New)
315-16700, 315-16700-1, 315-16710, 315-16713, 315-16760, 315-16760-7
37.65
30.70

Sea Dweller
315-16660
36.65
29.70
*Omega*
Seamaster (Full)

38.08


Seamaster (Mid)

33.15


Speedmaster

39.70
34.20
*Tag Heuer*
Carrera
Tachymeter
40.70
35.20

Carrera
CV2A10
42.75

*Alpha*
Submariner

37.50
31.00

GMT

37.50
31.00

Yachtmaster

37.50
31.00

Planet Ocean

37.50
31.00

Speedmaster

38.50
34.00
*Invicta*
2844
37.5030.00
8926C

37.65
30.70


----------



## Watchuthinking

Useful thread URNZL, and may it grow.

Can I add my tuppence? I've been fiddling about with a 'Squale 20 Atmos' model. In inverted commas because I'm fairly certain the case is used by other micro brands to sell similar subalike models. To the best of my ability to measure the dimensions, the insert seat of the bezel is 37.55mm O/D, and on the Atmos 20 the crystal is 30.50mm in diameter. There is a yachtalike version of the case also sold by some companies that has the same O/D for the insert, but the crystal is 29.50mm in diameter. I can't trust the measurements I can take of the original insert as it's probably been put out of shape by my brutality when removing it.


----------



## User_Refined

Thanks very much Watchuthinking,

Great to have more info to add. 
I know it is an area that we tend not to think about till we come to a point when we need it.



Watchuthinking said:


> Useful thread URNZL, and may it grow.
> 
> Can I add my tuppence?
> I've been fiddling about with a 'Squale 20 Atmos' model... To the best of my ability ...the insert seat of the bezel is 37.55mm O/D, and ...the crystal is 30.50mm in diameter.
> 
> There is a yachtalike version of the case also sold by some companies that has the same O/D for the insert, but the crystal is 29.50mm in diameter.
> 
> I can't trust the measurements I can take of the original insert as it's probably been put out of shape by my brutality when removing it.


Thanks very much - is this right?


*Make**Model**Model Number**External Dia (mm)**Internal Dia (mm)*Squale20 Atmos37.5530.50?Squale(Yacht -like)37.5529.50?


----------



## grindaur

I would add Invicta 0590 40 mm OD, 32 mm ID


----------



## Falco 67

*Make*
 *Model*
 *Model Number*
 *External Dia (mm)*
 *Internal Dia (mm)*
 Citizen
 Promaster
 NY0040
 36.00​  30.00​


----------



## slick88gt

So which of these is a seiko snzh5x?


----------



## cuica

Very nice info!


----------



## wqx345

Would a rolex 1680 bezel fit a SKX033/1 bezel although its a bit smaller?


----------



## dan_bsht

wqx345 said:


> Would a rolex 1680 bezel fit a SKX033/1 bezel although its a bit smaller?


I believe it does fit.
Here is my 7s26-0040 wih a Rolex aftermarket insert









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Packhorse

Seiko 6106-8100 or 6106-8109 looks to be 31.0*36.5


----------



## Odierology

Seiko SNZH and SNZF please anyone?


----------



## tennesseean_87

I've just been informed that skx023 = 7s26-0050 is OD 35mm, ID 28.4mm

Seems like Filipino aftermarket are the only ones on eBay.

I've seen a milsub style here:

https://aucfree.com/items/n279399004

but I think it might be a mislabeled skx031


----------



## tennesseean_87

After a bit of help and some searching around, it looks like there are inserts for the Tag Heuer 1000 divres that are very close to the skx023 size. ewatchparts has some.


----------



## jrtoyman

Hi,
Anybody knows the Seiko SUN065 bezel insert size?
Also where can I find a good source for a ceramic bezel insert for it with lume or non lume.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nutoski

I've been searching for an alu or ceramic (red, gold or dark blue) bezel insert that could fit into an 2019 Orient Triton's bezel. It seems to be 39.5/31.5 (curved). Could you point to any possible solution, guys? I would be much grateful. Greetings from Poland by the way.😉


----------



## Unicorn Prince

This is an old post and I hope it is the correct place to ask but is it possible to change or customize dials or bezels? I am very particular and have found watches that are everything I want except one detail here or there. Would a local watchmaker be able to switch out these parts like tires on a vehicle if they were the correct size and still maintain there function including water resistance?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TicTocTach

Unicorn Prince said:


> This is an old post and I hope it is the correct place to ask but is it possible to change or customize dials or bezels? I am very particular and have found watches that are everything I want except one detail here or there. Would a local watchmaker be able to switch out these parts like tires on a vehicle if they were the correct size and still maintain there function including water resistance?
> 
> Thanks in advance


This sounds like basic watch modding and a local watchmaker should be able to handle that work easily. I think as long as you're sticking with parts available within the family of watches you are interested in (example - Rolex submariner bezel inserts replacing other Rolex submariner bezel inserts... same for dials, hands, etc.) Replacing Rolex parts with Timex parts might be technically possible, but will take a lot more work.

Popular watches and brands will have many more options for changes or upgrades as you might expect.


----------



## Unicorn Prince

Thanks TTT, thats exactly what I wanted to hear. Hoping that keeping it within the same manufacturer that things will thread on correctly or fit snuggly.


----------



## foxfyre841

Might want to add the SPB151 at 37.9 x 30.8

I'm trying to do something similar with the homage (6105-8110) watch inserts which seem to be all over the place while I decide on a decent adventuring watch that isn't too expensive to break nor a piece that 'belongs in a museum' as many of the 6105 models do.


----------

